# Weitere Details zur GTX 4x0 Reihe



## Wargrown (5. März 2010)

Es sind neue Details zu Fermi/Thermi aufgetaucht:

Die Redakteure von Hardware-infos.com haben auf einige Nachfragen von den Boardpartnern NVidia's neue Antworten bekommen.

So ist bspw. die Performance, wie schon erwartet, stark Applikationsabhängig und die Tesselation wird über einen Teil der Shader berechnet, was die Programmierung komplizierter macht.
Im großen und ganzen soll die Performance einer GTX480 ca. 5-10% über der Radeon 5870 liegen. Nur in manchen Anwendungen ist Fermi bis zu 50% schneller(Techdemos etc.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fermi soll angeblich ungefähr 180-200W konsumieren(GTX470 (GTX480 ca. 250-290)).

Quelle: Weitere Details zur GTX 4x0-Reihe - News - Hardware-Infos

PS: Kritik ist erwünscht, da erste Usernews


----------



## Masterchief (5. März 2010)

tja fast 7 monate später und  dann so enttäuschend


----------



## Adam West (5. März 2010)

Masterchief schrieb:


> tja fast 7 monate später und  dann so enttäuschend



genauso isses... mehr als enttäuschend! minimal schneller und im großen und ganzen nicht überzeugend!


----------



## Lelwani (5. März 2010)

mit denken habt ihr nich so mmh...

wartet doch erstma richtige benchs ab meine güte is das so schwer...

da kommt irgendwer her erzählt er is nur 5% schneller und alle glaubens...

kein wunder das es mit dem land bergabgeht wenn keiner mehrs hirn einschaltet...


----------



## Masterchief (5. März 2010)

ich glaube auch das es mit den verbauch hinkommt ... dann ist die karte wirklich fail


----------



## Adam West (5. März 2010)

Lelwani schrieb:


> mit denken habt ihr nich so mmh...
> 
> wartet doch erstma richtige benchs ab meine güte is das so schwer...
> 
> ...



man kanns auch übertreiben mit so einer hirnlosen aussage wie deiner  diverse meldungen (welche sich vermutlich bewahrheiten werden) sprechen nicht gerade von einer besonders höheren leistung der gtx480.

lass dein frust doch woanders ab...


----------



## plichi (5. März 2010)

Lelwani schrieb:


> kein wunder das es mit dem land bergabgeht wenn keiner mehrs hirn einschaltet...



vor allem wenn man immernoch glaubt Fermi wird n knüller


----------



## Masterchief (5. März 2010)

plichi schrieb:


> vor allem wenn man immernoch glaubt Fermi wird n knüller



XD jo hehe


----------



## plichi (5. März 2010)

wobei ich mich natürlich von jeder persönlichen Beureiltung andere distanzieren möchte.. 

aber auch Nvidia verschenkt keine Marktanteile freiwillig an AMD..


----------



## longtom (5. März 2010)

250 -290 Watt wenn dem so ist ,gibts wohl zu ner Fermi Karte keine Vollversion von nem Game dazu sondern eher nen Gutschein von EON .


----------



## plichi (5. März 2010)

longtom schrieb:


> 250 -290 Watt wenn dem so ist ,gibts wohl zu ner Fermi Karte keine Vollversion von nem Game dazu sondern eher nen Gutschein von EON .



jetzt wird mir einiges klar...die FDP wurde anscheind auch von Nvidia Lobbyisten "besucht".. 

Die geforderte längere Laufzeit der Atommeiler ergibt plötzlich einen Sinn


----------



## DaStash (5. März 2010)

Lelwani schrieb:


> kein wunder das es mit dem land bergabgeht wenn keiner mehrs hirn einschaltet...


Sag mal hast du nen Patent auf den Spruch? Langsam haben wir es ja alle verstanden. Keiner schaltet Hirn ein außer du, so zufrieden? 

MfG


----------



## longtom (5. März 2010)

kein wunder das es mit dem land bergabgeht wenn keiner mehrs hirn einschaltet...

überzeugter Vista 64 nutzer

^^
Ich würde mal sagen diese beiden Sachen widersprechen sich Krass !


----------



## plichi (5. März 2010)

longtom schrieb:


> kein wunder das es mit dem land bergabgeht wenn keiner mehrs hirn einschaltet...
> 
> überzeugter Vista 64 nutzer
> 
> ...



hm..jedem seinen fetisch...es gibt doch auch leute die auf schläge und schmerzen stehen


----------



## Masterchief (5. März 2010)

plichi schrieb:


> vor allem wenn man immernoch glaubt Fermi wird n knüller





longtom schrieb:


> kein wunder das es mit dem land bergabgeht wenn keiner mehrs hirn einschaltet...
> 
> überzeugter Vista 64 nutzer
> 
> ...



aber mal ehrlich ich nutze Vista 64 auch lieber als Win7 alleine wegen den service pack und weil es ausgereifter ist .


----------



## DaStash (5. März 2010)

Kommt mal wieder zurück zum Thema.^^

Topic: 
Die Spekulationen von Semiaccurate scheinen sich zu bestätigen.

MfG


----------



## HCN (5. März 2010)

Also wenn die Karte bei Games 10 % schneller als die HD5870 ist und nur 300-400 Euro kostet gibts da dran doch nix auszusetzen....

(Ausser von unseren Ökofreaks natürlich)


----------



## DaStash (5. März 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> Also wenn die Karte bei Games 10 % schneller als die HD5870 ist und nur 300-400 Euro kostet gibts da dran doch nix auszusetzen....
> 
> (Ausser von unseren Ökofreaks natürlich)


Die 480 soll aber um die 600€ kosten.^^

MfG


----------



## Explosiv (5. März 2010)

Naja, wenn die hier gezeigte Leistung der Fermi stimmt, drückt AMD um 10% seinen Preis der aktuellen Karten und schon ist AMD nahezu Konkurrenzlos .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Adam West (5. März 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die hier gezeigte Leistung der Fermi stimmt, drückt AMD um 10% seinen Preis der aktuellen Karten und schon ist AMD nahezu Konkurrenzlos .



so siehts aus! NV hat sicher nicht die möglichkeit (fermi=teuer in entwicklung und produktion, schlechte yield rate, etc...) die preise großartig zu senken.


----------



## HCN (5. März 2010)

> AMD nahezu Konkurrenzlos



Ändert aber immer noch nichts dadran das NVidia dann die bessere Leistung hat.... nenenenene


----------



## DaStash (5. März 2010)

Adam West schrieb:


> so siehts aus! NV hat sicher nicht die möglichkeit (fermi=teuer in entwicklung und produktion, schlechte yield rate, etc...) die preise großartig zu senken.


Nicht ohne Verlust zu machen. Aber wahrscheinlich wird das dann als SUbvention an die Gamer vermarktet. 

MfG


----------



## Adam West (5. März 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Nicht ohne Verlust zu machen. Aber wahrscheinlich wird das dann als SUbvention an die Gamer vermarktet.
> MfG



genau, nicht ohne verlust. bin eh gespannt wie sich die karten so verkaufen, wenn denn erstmal alle daten bekannt sind und gebencht wurde. denke nicht das P/L technisch hier eine große konkurrenz für ati auf den markt geschlagen wird.



HCN schrieb:


> Ändert aber immer noch nichts dadran das NVidia dann die bessere Leistung hat.... nenenenene


----------



## Fl_o (5. März 2010)

> mit denken habt ihr nich so mmh...
> 
> wartet doch erstma richtige benchs ab meine güte is das so schwer...
> 
> ...


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2010)

Lelwani schrieb:


> mit denken habt ihr nich so mmh...
> 
> wartet doch erstma richtige benchs ab meine güte is das so schwer...
> 
> ...



Das ist ist der Wunsch denn die Leute haben die sich schon eine Ati zugelegt haben, um nachher nicht beleidgt zu sein.Aber es ist meistens so es wird auf das gehört was jemand am lautesten schreit.Wenn ich jetzt hier reinschreiben würde Nvidia macht zu nenne eine unzuverlässige Quelle, heisst es hier bei 90% Nvidia macht zu.


----------



## boss3D (5. März 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> Ändert aber immer noch nichts dadran das NVidia dann die bessere Leistung hat.... nenenenene


ATi bastelt höchst wahrscheinlich schon an einer HD5890, die dann der GTX 480 überlegen sein wird und die GTX 470 wird ohnehin von der HD5870 übertroffen_ (vorrausgesetzt, die ganzen Gerüchte stimmen)_ ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Two-Face (5. März 2010)

Der Fermi wird so ein gnadenloser Flop - die wird nicht 5% schneller, sondern sogar 5% langsamer als die HD5870 sein - bei der Performance wird wahrscheinlich sogar mein Hund einen Lachanfall kriegen....und Stromverbrauch und Lautstärke werden so extrem sein, dass dafür eine neue Maßeinheit eingeführt werden muss

So, wollte mal wissen wie das ist, den Fanboy raushängen zu lassen.

Nö, jetzt mal im Ernst, ich glaube nicht, dass die GTX480 nur ein paar Prozente schneller werden soll, als eine HD5870 - von 30-40% sind maximal auszugehen, wobei ich weniger (10-20%) auch nicht für unwahrscheinlich halte. Ich denke, dass aktuelle Spiele evtl. nicht gut genug mit der neuen Architektur klarkommen mögen. Aber wer trotzdem behauptet, eine GTX480 sei nur minimal schneller als eine HD5870 sollte sich doch erst mal ernsthaft hinterfragen - wieso behaupte ich das überhaupt? Weil ich dafür glaubhafte, technisch nachvollziehbare Beweise habe oder weil ich etwa doch ein Fanboy bin?


----------



## Dogg (5. März 2010)

Also nach den bisherigen Gerüchten zu urteilen, würden 30 - 40% Leistungszuwachs gegenüber einer 5870 an ein Wunder grenzen 

Durchschnittlich 15 - 20 % sind da realistischer. Werdens mehr - Top. Werden weniger - Flop.

Aber ich bin gespannt.


----------



## darkycold (5. März 2010)

Ich sag dazu nur ARIS

heise online - Ares knackt Rekordmarken

Da wird nvidia Probleme mit haben..


----------



## akaEmpty (5. März 2010)

Der Verbrauch der 480 wär jenseits von Gut und Böse, wenn das stimmt. OC-Varianten lägen damit u.U. bei mehr als 300Watt... für eine single gpu ist das völliger wahnwitz. damit würde eine komponente soviel verbrauchen, wie alle anderen + monitor zusammen verbrauchen. Wenn dem wirklich so ist, dann sitzen bei NV leute, die den schuß nicht gehört haben (es sei denn, es war ihr sockenschuss) oder als kinder zu heiß gebadet wurden.

Sowas kann man doch nicht ernsthaft auf den markt bringen wollen.


----------



## Wargrown (5. März 2010)

Kritik zu meiner News???


----------



## MidwayCV41 (5. März 2010)

Adam West schrieb:


> so siehts aus! NV hat sicher nicht die möglichkeit (fermi=teuer in entwicklung und produktion, schlechte yield rate, etc...) die preise großartig zu senken.



Brauchen sie auch nicht. Selbst wenn die neue Karte nur halb so schnell ist wie die aktuelle ATI, wird sie genug Abnehmer finden dank Fanboys. Denn was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht.


----------



## Wargrown (5. März 2010)

@Mid

ja so siehts aus


----------



## Lelwani (5. März 2010)

Adam West schrieb:


> man kanns auch übertreiben mit so einer hirnlosen aussage wie deiner  diverse meldungen (welche sich vermutlich bewahrheiten werden) sprechen nicht gerade von einer besonders höheren leistung der gtx480.
> 
> lass dein frust doch woanders ab...




mein gott du bist das beste bsp für diese verblendeten ..... denk dir den rest...


@ Pilchi oder so..

Hab ich das mit nur einem wort gesagt oder auch nur ansatzweise behauptet Fermi wird schneller? oder langsamer?...

mein gott bengel *LERN LESEN*

ich hab lediglich gesagt *WARTET AUF BENCHS*...


is das echt soschwer? schneinbar ja ...


aba ich seh schon ihr habt Fermi alle mitentwickelt...

und alle die denken ich wäre ein fanboy nein bin ich nich mir ises völlig wayne welche die schnellere is ich hab meine karte und so wie die entwicklung der spiele imo aussieht wird die auch noch ne ganze weile reiche ...


@ mein fanboy... derjenige wirds wissen

geilste dich nu an allem auf was ich schreibe...? na dann viel spaß


----------



## Dogg (5. März 2010)

Gerüchte erzählen und darüber reden ist etwas völlig menschliches. Vorallem wenn sich die mit viel Spannung erwartete Fermi ein halbes Jahr verspätet. Noch dazu scheint es, dass die Karte nicht den hohen Erwartungen gerecht wird.

Also warum lässt du den Leuten nicht einfach ihren Spaß am tratschen?

Und lern mal sachlich zu bleiben


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2010)

Dogg schrieb:


> Gerüchte erzählen und darüber reden ist etwas völlig menschliches. Vorallem wenn sich die mit viel Spannung erwartete Fermi ein halbes Jahr verspätet. Noch dazu scheint es, dass die Karte nicht den hohen Erwartungen gerecht wird.
> 
> Also warum lässt du den Leuten nicht einfach ihren Spaß am tratschen?
> 
> Und lern mal sachlich zu bleiben



Weil hier Dünschüss geredet wird ohne ende.


----------



## US_Raph14 (5. März 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Die 480 soll aber um die 600€ kosten.^^



warens nich 600$. (umgerechnet ~ 441€)


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2010)

US_Raph14 schrieb:


> warens nich 600$. (umgerechnet ~ 441€)



Ja soll und bla.............


----------



## US_Raph14 (5. März 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ja soll und bla.............



lol was soll die aussage^^

weiß wer ob pcgh schon ne fermi hat


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2010)

Oh man es ist nichts fest also........


----------



## Genghis99 (5. März 2010)

Ich weiss Eines -Spieleprogrammierer pfeifen auf Programmcode der auf eine bestimmte Hardware optimiert werden muss. Und zwar seit vielen Jahren.
Es wird so gut wie kein einziges "Fermi" Optimiertes Spiel geben. Davon träumt NVidia.

Also liegt der tatsächliche Geschwindigkeitsvorteil der Fermi dann da, wo er liegen wird. Wo - spekuliere ich einfach mal nicht.


----------



## Sash (5. März 2010)

da irrst du dich, nvidia arbeitet oft mit großen firmen zusammen um die engine für geforce karten zu optimieren. zb bei aoc war ständig ein nvidia mitarbeiter vor ort.. und das bei vielen spielen. deswegen braucht man bei nvidia auch nicht ständig einen neuen treiber, wo bei ati bei jedem neuen spiel erstmal der treiber angepasst werden muß.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. März 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> da irrst du dich, nvidia arbeitet oft mit großen firmen zusammen um die engine für geforce karten zu optimieren. zb bei aoc war ständig ein nvidia mitarbeiter vor ort.. und das bei vielen spielen. deswegen braucht man bei nvidia auch nicht ständig einen neuen treiber, wo bei ati bei jedem neuen spiel erstmal der treiber angepasst werden muß.


  Du brauchst ihn das nicht zu erklären sie werden es nicht verstehen.


----------



## DarkMo (5. März 2010)

wenn ich ehrlich bin, wär ich dadrauf nich stolz ><

das is manipulativ un ned gut. siehe physx oder so. solange das kein offener standard is, kannstes in die tonne kloppen. man vergrault ned mal eben die hälfte der potentiellen kundschaft vom markt (oder lass es nen drittel sein, bei super duper nv gegenüber ati) für sone spielerei, die hersteller bezogen is. stellt euch mal vor, jeder elektro geräte hersteler würde nen eignen stecker nutzen xD totaler käse sowas. gibt nich umsonst standards. da hat nen graka hersteller rein garnix bei der spiele entwicklung zu suchen und mitzumischen.

bei der programmierung mit klassen usw macht man das mit den schnittstellen ja au ned zum spaß. man baut ne klasse und gibt ihr die un die möglichkeiten von aussen manipulierbar zu sein. irgen ein anderer, der das dann nutzt schaut sich nur die spezifikationen an und legt los. der muss ned den ersteller zu sich einladen (vllt noch nen säckl geld einstecken) und nen schwätzchen halten um das ding zu nutzen. und wenn doch, läuft da irgendwas schief ^^

das hat bei weitem nix mit lieber netter kundenfreundlichkeit zu tun, das is marktmanipulation *meine meinung*


----------



## Joha (5. März 2010)

Geht das nur mir so, daß ich nach dem Lesen dieser "Diskussion" das Bedürfnis bekomme, breit zu sein und Frieden zu verbreiten?
VIelleicht werd ich doch noch zum Hippie...

Zum Thema:

Leistung bleibt vorerst noch Spekulation.. und Preise pendeln sich früher oder später ein.. Die Ausbeute is bei AMD/ATI im Moment ja auch noch nicht wirklich die Beste.. und da hat Nvidia allein schon durch Größe und Geld n Vorteil... 
Was evtl. den Zeitvorsprung, den ATI jetzt hat/hatte ausgleichen könnte...

Der Knackpunkt bleibt m.M.n. der Verbrauch.. und die Erfahrungen mit nVidia zeigen, daß sie auf sparsame Karten leider nicht wirklich viel Wert legen...

So oder so, ich freu mich auf den Launch... ob ich mir dann eine nVidia Karte hole oder mich nur drüber freue, die ATI Karten zu vernünfitgeren Preisen zu kriegen...
Abwarten..

Und beruhigen^^


----------



## DarkMo (5. März 2010)

Joha schrieb:


> Die Ausbeute is bei AMD/ATI im Moment ja auch noch nicht wirklich die Beste.. und da hat Nvidia allein schon durch Größe und Geld n Vorteil...


bäm, und schon wieder - das liegt an tsmc. da kann kein ati und kein nv irgendwas dran ändern, wenn die es noch nicht so recht hinbekommen. eher sieht genau das schlecht für beide aus. es langt scheinbar scho ned für ati allein und wenn da jetz noch nv hinzukommt solls besser werden? gerade mit den großen chips da, wo jeder defekte gleich mal prozentual mehr ausmacht.

man kann nur hoffen und beten, das die aktuelle lage (trotz der angeblichen besserung isses bei der fertigung immernoch mau) dadurch zustande kommt, das nv schon längst fermis mitproduzieren lässt. mehr ausbeute bei mehr abnehmern = relativ gleich mieße verfügbarkeit. wenn nv aber noch garnich mit prodden lässt, oi oi oi...


----------



## Genghis99 (6. März 2010)

Thema : Jedes Kärtchen sein Steckerchen - oder offene Standards

Ach - Notebookhersteller sind genauso Hirnverbrannt. Müssen sie doch nun von der EU Komission gezwungen werden, einen Standard für Netzteile zu Entwickeln. Wird die viel Geld kosten, obwohl man das längst haben könnte.


----------



## Joha (6. März 2010)

^^
Hab auch nicht behauptet, daß ATI oder nVidia direkt was dran ändern können.

Aber die Ausbeute beeinflußt die Margen^^.
Und demzufolge - spätestens ab dem Moment, wo ATI wieder Konkurenz hat - auch den Endpreis.

Und ich wage mal zu behaupten, daß ATI sich nicht zurücklehnt und TSMC einfach machen läßt, in der Hoffnung, daß die das schon hinbekommen.
Und nVidia wird das genausowenig.
Und spätestens da ist es dann die Frage, wer wieviel aufwenden kann, um da was dran zu drehen.

Ob und wie schnell dann endlich genug Karten - egal von wem - verfügbar sind, bleibt Spekulation...

Aber ich spekuliere weiter und denke, daß die ATI-Preise nicht erst dann sinken werden, wenn jeder sich n Fermi bestellen kann und ihn auch bekommt, sondern schon dann, wenn die ersten Benches veröffentlicht werden...


----------



## JoxX (6. März 2010)

Hoffe, das die Preise der ATI Karten durch den Launch der Fermi
fallen werden, dann hat das ganze wenigstens nen vernüntigen Vorteil 
für uns PC-Schrauber


----------



## Lelwani (6. März 2010)

Dogg schrieb:


> Gerüchte erzählen und darüber reden ist etwas völlig menschliches. Vorallem wenn sich die mit viel Spannung erwartete Fermi ein halbes Jahr verspätet. Noch dazu scheint es, dass die Karte nicht den hohen Erwartungen gerecht wird.
> 
> Also warum lässt du den Leuten nicht einfach ihren Spaß am tratschen?
> 
> Und lern mal sachlich zu bleiben




stimm ich dir sogar zu das "gerüchte" und dadrüber reden was normales sind...

bloß was hier abgeht is nich normal die meisten die hier lesen tun so als hätten sie ne fermi zuhause oder hätten sie mitentwickelt...



nich einer von denen hat auch nur ansatzweise nen plan was wirklich abgeht...

und nein ich hab ihn auch nich aba ich behaupte ja hier auch nich sonst was...

und wenn fermi mit 1 jahr verspätung kommt WAYNE wichtig is das was bei rauskommt WENN sie kommt... 


und wie und was ich schreibe darfst du getrost mir überlassen...

@ US_Raph14

hast du die karte zuhause oder ne preisliste?

ich denke nich also was soll der schwachsinn?


----------



## sentinel1 (6. März 2010)

Egal ob Fermi oder nicht, die Spiele sind meist auf NV optimiert und von daher verpuffen die ATi - Karten.

Meinetwegen könnt Ihr wettern wie Ihr wollt, diese Tatsache wird sich wohl kaum ändern lassen, bis auf eine HaltDieFahneHoch - Außnahme (irgendein ATI - Spiel).


----------



## tm0975 (6. März 2010)

Masterchief schrieb:


> tja fast 7 monate später und  dann so enttäuschend



exakt mein gedanke. so werde ich 100%ig bei ati bleiben!


----------



## Dogg (6. März 2010)

Lelwani schrieb:


> und wie und was ich schreibe darfst du getrost mir überlassen...



Auf keinen Fall! Es ist eigentlich sogar meine Pflicht solche - wie du sagst "Bengel" - auf ihren verkehrten Ton hinzuweisen. Wo würden sonst Foren hinkommen?


----------



## Lelwani (6. März 2010)

Dogg schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall! Es ist eigentlich sogar meine Pflicht solche - wie du sagst "Bengel" - auf ihren verkehrten Ton hinzuweisen. Wo würden sonst Foren hinkommen?




dann lass dich nich aufhalten wärste nich der erste hier wird dir nur nix bringen...


----------



## Dr. Cox (6. März 2010)

Mein Gott ist das lächerlich, was hier einige so an geistigen Blähungen niederschreiben, aber viel schlimmer noch sind die persönlichen Angriffe/Beleidigungen/Provokationen die man hier aus den beiden Lagern lesen muss! 

Ich würde sagen dieser Thread hier offenbart wie tief das Niveau - wenn man davon überhaupt noch sprechen kann - einiger User bereits gesunken ist. Endweder liegt das an der mangelnden geistigen Reife einiger User oder aber daran dass unsere Schulbildung wirklich immer schlechter wird....

Mir tun nur diejenigen User leid, die hier versuchen eine sachliche und objektive Diskussion zu führen...


----------



## Sionix (6. März 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Mein Gott ist das lächerlich, was hier einige so an geistigen Blähungen niederschreiben, aber viel schlimmer noch sind die persönlichen Angriffe/Beleidigungen/Provokationen die man hier aus den beiden Lagern lesen muss!
> 
> Ich würde sagen dieser Thread hier offenbart wie tief das Niveau - wenn man davon überhaupt noch sprechen kann - einiger User bereits gesunken ist. Endweder liegt das an der mangelnden geistigen Reife einiger User oder aber daran dass unsere Schulbildung wirklich immer schlechter wird....
> 
> Mir tun nur diejenigen User leid, die hier versuchen eine sachliche und objektive Diskussion zu führen...



kann dir nur zustimmen.

vielleicht sollte man wirklich warten, was am ende rauskommt, wenn alle karten auf den markt sind  und dann kann man sich immer noch darüber auslassen. Allerdings kann man sich dann an die FAKTEN halten.


----------



## Sash (6. März 2010)

versteh ich auch nicht das man nicht einfach bis ende märz warten kann, spätestens dann sollten alle große zeitschriften eine haben, eine finale wie sie auch zu kaufen sein wird. dann werden wirs genau wissen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (6. März 2010)

Mann kann schon darüber spekulieren, nur sollten diese Spekulationen eben sachlich und objektiv geführt werden, wozu eben nicht jeder hier in der Lage zu sein scheint...

Ich selbst glaube auch nicht, dass die GTX 480 wirklich so viel schneller als eine HD 5870 wird. Auch der Stromverbrauch, die Lautstärke und der Preis werden wohl für meine Vorstellungen einer vernünftigen Grafikkarte wohl eher enttäuschend sein.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich die HD 5870/GTX 480 überspringen und auf die Refreshkarten beider Hersteller warten. In der Hoffnung, dass ATI die Probleme mit dem Grey-Screen bis dahin in den Griff bekommen hat, oder aber Nvidia eine Grafikkarte anbieten kann die nicht so viel Strom zieht, nicht so laut und so teuer ist, wie die GTX 480 es wohl mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit werden wird


----------



## SESOFRED (6. März 2010)

Ich werde auch abwaten was der Test von PCGH bringt.
Alle vorab Infos sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen.
Ich persönlich trau der GTX 480 ca 20% Vorsprung zu aber erst mit einem guten Treiber.Bei Tesslation mehr.

mfg


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (6. März 2010)

Wenn meine GTX260 den Sprung auf nen "FullHD"-Monitor verkraftet ist mir das alles Schnuppe.
Wenn nicht steh ich doof da, alle bisherigen News zur GTX4xx haben mich nicht überzeugt und ne ATI58xx wollt ich auch nicht unbedingt .... auch wenn sie gut sind.

Aber abwarten !!  Erstmal sehen wie die wirklich sind ..... diese ganzen Mutmaßungen machen einen ja irre !!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (6. März 2010)

powerkiller94 schrieb:


> Es sind neue Details zu Fermi/Thermi aufgetaucht:



Kritik: Der Begriff "Thermi" war die Anspielung eines Fanboys News-Schreiberlings, der Gerüchte über hohe Verlustleistungen/Temperaturentwicklung gehört hat.


@Topic: Ich glaube keinen Zahlen bis finale Benchmarks erscheinen, ganz gleich ob sie nun sagen, dass Fermi 0% schneller oder 300%  schneller sein wird. Gerüchte sind Gerüchte und selten mit Fakten untermauert. Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn die alle immernoch auf Semi-Accurate zurückgehen.
Ich werde an dieser Stelle keine Spekulationen zur Leistung abgeben, da  es am Ende doch nur Spekulationen sind. Evtl hätte ich Glück und treffe  ins Schwarze, oder auch nicht.



Lelwani schrieb:


> mit denken habt ihr nich so mmh...
> 
> wartet doch erstma richtige benchs ab meine güte is das so schwer...
> 
> ...



*sign* So siehts aus.




tm0975 schrieb:


> exakt mein gedanke. so werde ich 100%ig bei ati  bleiben!



Du würdest doch auch so 100% bei AMD/ATI bleiben. ^^


----------



## The_Final (6. März 2010)

Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich werde ich die HD 5870/GTX 480 überspringen und auf die Refreshkarten beider Hersteller warten. In der Hoffnung, dass ATI die Probleme mit dem Grey-Screen bis dahin in den Griff bekommen hat, oder aber Nvidia eine Grafikkarte anbieten kann die nicht so viel Strom zieht, nicht so laut und so teuer ist, wie die GTX 480 es wohl mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit werden wird


So werde ich es auch machen. Bei den Refresh-Karten dürften die meisten "Kinderkrankheiten" ausgemerzt sein, die Karten sind etwas schneller und die Treiber bereits ausgereifter. Dann kann ich immer noch entscheiden, ob ich DX11 bereits brauche und der Leistungsvorsprung zu meiner aktuellen Karte einen Kauf rechtfertigt.


----------



## Two-Face (6. März 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Kritik: Der Begriff "Thermi" war die Anspielung eines Fanboys News-Schreiberlings, der Gerüchte über hohe Verlustleistungen/Temperaturentwicklung gehört hat.



Vielleicht ist ihm das auch durchaus bewusst und er hat ihn nur weiterübernommen?


----------



## US_Raph14 (6. März 2010)

Lelwani schrieb:


> @ US_Raph14
> 
> hast du die karte zuhause oder ne preisliste?
> 
> ich denke nich also was soll der schwachsinn?



ok ich gebs zu ich hab sie von nvidia bekommen hab schon benchmarks gemacht. sie ist mit der HD 5970 gleich auf an manchen stellen vllt 4% langsamer.

Ne natürlich hab ich sie nicht.

Nur ich hab bei vielen news gelesen das sie angeblich 600€ kosten solle.

mfg
raph


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (6. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ihm das auch durchaus bewusst und er hat ihn nur weiterübernommen?



Solche Unsachlichkeiten haben allerdings nichts in einem News-Artikel verloren.


----------



## Diemetius (6. März 2010)

So wie es aussieht hat sich Nvidia übernommen.
Ich denke auch ,rein techn. (Schaderanzahl, Alus etc.) könnte (sollte) der Fermi der Knaller sein.
Allerdings scheitert Nvidia , so wies aussieht, an den Details.
Na in einem halben Jahr wird Nvidias Fehlgeburt erwachsen sein dann sehen wir weiter. 
Ähnlich erging es auch schon AMD .

Gut ein klein wenig Schadenfreude kann ich als ATi-Freund nicht verhehlen .

MfG Diemetius


----------



## Masterchief (7. März 2010)

Diemetius schrieb:


> ...
> Gut ein klein wenig Schadenfreude kann ich als ATi-Freund nicht verhehlen .
> 
> MfG Diemetius



Ich auch net ... hatte zwar auch schon Nvidia da ich auf preisleistung gehe und mal ist auch eine Nvidia billig ^^
Aber ich gönn es Nvidia  ...  man muss keine 530mm² haben um schnell zusein  

EPIC FAIL 

MFG

Masterchief


----------



## RobD (7. März 2010)

Hmmmm ich finde es komisch das immer wieder vor allen Hardwarelaunches Gerüchte (mehr gibt es bisher wirklich nicht) so die Menge hyped. 
Es mag sein das irgendwo ein körnchen Wahrheit versteckt ist, aber die frage stellt sich nicht sondern eher wer es da plaziert hat 

Mal abgesehen davon, bin kein Nvidia Fanboy, zweifle ich irgendwo daran das Nvidia eine angeblich so schwache Karte rausbringen wird. Sie hat schon einige Pendants zur 5870 (kommen zwar nicht ganz dran aber immerhin fast) und es würde nur Sinn machen eine deutlich bessere zu launchen. Das weiß Nvidia auch....denke ich mal 

Also freunde der Nacht bleibt locker wartet die Präsentation und die ersten unabhängigen Benches ab und entscheidet euch dann für ein Karte.Ende März sind wir alle schlauer 

mfg


----------



## i!!m@tic (7. März 2010)

Oh man, echt heiß wie hier über irgendwelche Spekulationen diskutiert wird ohne dass irgendwelche Benchs gemacht wurden. Ist doch egal ob die Karte von ATI oder nVidia kommt solange die Leistung stimmt. Ich find es jedenfalls beeindruckend, wie sich ATI komplett aufstellen konnte ohne dass nVidia irgendwas dagegen setzen konnte, noch nicht mal die älteren Karten. Was mir jetzt nur noch fehlt ist eine 5870 mit 2 GB, aber die wurde ja jetzt auch schon von einigen Herstellern angekündigt. Dann wird es sich entscheiden ob es die oder eine 480 GTX gibt, denn ich kauf da, wo ich die beste Leistung für mein Geld bekomm.


----------



## BlackDragon26 (8. März 2010)

juhu will schreiben lol!
Na mal ehrlich ob Fermi wirklich so floppen wird bleibt abzuwarten, bisher sind glaube ich nichtmal Finale taktraten gesetzt. 
so nun mein outing als "Fanboy"
Ja ich kaufe NV karten und das seit jahren!
Warum? Keine lust jedesmal darauf zu warten das wenn ich en neues game kauf ati/amd den treiber patcht bis er reibungslos funzt und das mit der leistung die die karte liefert.
Abwarten und Tee trinken und wenn Fermi net so stark werden sollten und das bei spekulativen preisen von 500-600€, werd ich meine gtx280 sofern endgültig übern jordan gegen ne gtx285 oder so tauschen und abwarten was nach Fermi kommt.

In dem sinne alle mal locker durch die hose atmen und wers net kann bitte Rock anziehen und abwarten was benches sagen!


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (8. März 2010)

BlackDragon26 schrieb:


> juhu will schreiben lol!
> Na mal ehrlich ob Fermi wirklich so floppen wird bleibt abzuwarten, bisher sind glaube ich nichtmal Finale taktraten gesetzt.
> so nun mein outing als "Fanboy"
> Ja ich kaufe NV karten und das seit jahren!
> ...



Bis auf ein paar Problemgames lief doch afaik auch so alles wunderbar auf AMD-Grakas. Eigentlich kann ich mich nur an GTA4 errinnern, was wirklich massive Probleme gemacht hat. Ob mit oder ohne Patch ist auch so jede HD5870 schneller als eine GTX285.  Der Hauptgrund, wegen dem ich zu Nvidia stehe, ist CUDA, was für mich für die größte Innovation der vergangenen Jahre im GPU-Sektor darstellt. Abgesehen davon ist es vollkommen egal, woher die GPUs kommen.
Edit: Nungut, allerdings muss ich AMDTI vorhalten, dass sie den Support für ältere GPUs komplett eingestellt haben, während aktuelle Nvidia-Treiber bis zu GF6 abwärtskompatibel sind. Dafür widerrum hat Nvidia eine künstliche Sperre eingebaut, die PhysX deaktiviert, sobald eine AMD-Graka im System steckt.
Unterm Strich haben doch beide ihre Macken.


----------



## djfussel (8. März 2010)

Also ich würde es so einschätzen dass die 470 GTX wenn sie Final ist mit der Leistung gleichaufliegt wie ATI 5870.

Die Geforce 480 GTX wird ein paar Prozente (einstelliger Bereich) langsamer sein als ATI's doppel GPU gespann (5970).

Auf jeden fall freue ich mich auf Ende des Monats dann wissen wir alle mehr


----------



## herethic (12. März 2010)

3dGameMan.com | Video reviews of the latest computer hardware.|v3.1 Alpha


----------



## The_Final (12. März 2010)

Da hat der Übersetzer wieder tolle Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Edit: Nungut, allerdings muss ich AMDTI vorhalten, dass sie den Support für ältere GPUs komplett eingestellt haben, während aktuelle Nvidia-Treiber bis zu GF6 abwärtskompatibel sind. Dafür widerrum hat Nvidia eine künstliche Sperre eingebaut, die PhysX deaktiviert, sobald eine AMD-Graka im System steckt.
> Unterm Strich haben doch beide ihre Macken.



Nein, den Support haben sie (noch) nicht komplett eingestellt: Nur den Legacy-Status ausgerufen. D.h. dass nur noch alle paar Monate neue Treiber erscheinen.


----------



## ILT123 (14. März 2010)

hab ne Verpackung bei ebay von der GTX480 gesichtet ! Offenbar wurde schon eine Karte an den ebay-Verkäufer auf der Cebit ausgegeben 

Colorful GTX 480 "Einmaliges Angebot"OriginalVerpackung bei eBay.de: Faltkartons -schachteln (endet 15.03.10 20:01:32 MEZ)


----------



## Explosiv (14. März 2010)

ILT123 schrieb:


> hab ne Verpackung bei ebay von der GTX480 gesichtet ! Offenbar wurde schon eine Karte an den ebay-Verkäufer auf der Cebit ausgegeben
> 
> Colorful GTX 480 "Einmaliges Angebot"OriginalVerpackung bei eBay.de: Faltkartons -schachteln (endet 15.03.10 20:01:32 MEZ)



OMG, jetzt werden schon Verpackungen versteigert .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Dennisth (14. März 2010)

ILT123 schrieb:


> hab ne Verpackung bei ebay von der GTX480 gesichtet ! Offenbar wurde schon eine Karte an den ebay-Verkäufer auf der Cebit ausgegeben
> 
> Colorful GTX 480 "Einmaliges Angebot"OriginalVerpackung bei eBay.de: Faltkartons -schachteln (endet 15.03.10 20:01:32 MEZ)



Ich habe direkt mal 100 Euro geboten. Sowas muss man doch haben oder? 

Jetzt mal im ernst. Das ist ja wohl total lächerlich. Wetten die Verpackung geht wirklich für 100+ Euro weg?
Vielleicht ist das von NV die neue Strategie Gewinne zu machen. Die Karten kosten so viel, dass erstmal nur die Verpackung versteigert wird und DANN erst die Karte. So kann man viel mehr Gewinn machen 

Na ja ich freue mich schon auf den Thermi. Dann fallen die Preise bei ATI 

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. März 2010)

ILT123 schrieb:


> hab ne Verpackung bei ebay von der GTX480 gesichtet ! Offenbar wurde schon eine Karte an den ebay-Verkäufer auf der Cebit ausgegeben
> 
> Colorful GTX 480 "Einmaliges Angebot"OriginalVerpackung bei eBay.de: Faltkartons -schachteln (endet 15.03.10 20:01:32 MEZ)



was für ne kaputte idee. wenn die jemand für mehr als den einen euro kauft würde mir das echt zu denken geben.


----------



## Low (14. März 2010)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> was für ne kaputte idee. wenn die jemand für mehr als den einen euro kauft würde mir das echt zu denken geben.



LOL
Es gibt Leute die haben für 100€ eine PS3 Verpackung gekauft weil die nicht richtig lesen können. Bei ebay kann man bei doofen Menschen mit Verpackungen "reich" werden.


----------

